# ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 and XVideo

## Tuomaz

Hi

I have got a laptop (HP8510p) with an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 graphics card. I have tried both ati-drivers (8.455.2) and xf86-video-ati (6.8.0) but I haven't been able to get XVideo to work with either of them. Don't know if it even should be possible with xf86-video-ati.

Radeonhd does not support XVideo yet.

Has anyone been able to get XVideo to work with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 in some way?

 / Tuomaz

----------

## didymos

It depends on what you're trying to do with it.  If you're using an external display for dual-head, then you can't get it to work on both at once.  Longstanding and unfixed bug.  If you just want it to work at all, then try adding the following to xorg.conf, in the "Device" section:

```

        Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"

```

Oh, and if performance seems sluggish, you may want to try adding these as well:

```

       Option      "Textured2D" "on"

       Option      "TexturedXrender" "true"

```

All that applies to ati-drivers, by the way.  I have no idea how XVideo is handled with radeonhd, or if it even works at all with that driver yet.

----------

## Chewi

Is TexturedVideo stable for you two? It frequently crashes on me. In fact, crashes are quite frequent in general but especially when playing a video. I haven't tried those extra options but I doubt they'd make it any more stable. I really can't wait for radeonhd. I gather TexturedVideo was added for R100-R500 chipsets the other day. R600 can't be far away. I still need my 3D though.

----------

## didymos

Yeah, works fine for me, even when running through an nspluginwrapped flash player.  I doubt the problem is strictly due to video.  There's got to be some other factors.

----------

